# Waiting for sound system to respond



## swills@ (May 26, 2009)

Hi,

When I select the sound preferences option in Gnome, I get a message which says

Waiting for sound system to respond

which never goes away. I think I enabled something I shouldn't have in my ports options when I configured Gnome, but I can't figure out what. Anyone have any hints? This is on 7.2 with 7.2-RELEASE ports (Gnome 2.26.0).

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

Is your sound system configured? What does [cmd=]kldstat[/cmd] show for sound (sound/snd_ modules).


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2009)

There probably isn't any sound module loaded. 
What does `$ cat /dev/sndstat` tell you?


----------



## swills@ (May 26, 2009)

Sound works fine. I've got snd_hda loaded, I've set hw.snd.default_unit=2 and watching videos at least produces sound just fine.


----------



## swills@ (May 26, 2009)

```
%cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
%
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

See if you have any directories under /var/db/ports/ starting with gnome*. Just 'cat' all the options files in those directories and see if there's a sound related option set (or unset). There's probably a more intelligent way, but I don't use gnome ..


----------



## swills@ (May 27, 2009)

Nope, nothing like that. I even tried removing all my ports and then using pkg_add -r to install the pre built packages, but still the same thing.  Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## swills@ (May 27, 2009)

For the record, I was told by the FreeBSD Gnome maintiner(s) on IRC that the PulseAudio package is broken in 7.2 and updating ports should fix it.

Thanks for the suggestions folks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

Let us know if that works, so we can set this thread to [solved].


----------



## swills@ (Jun 1, 2009)

Upgrading my ports did fix it.


----------



## dennky (Dec 12, 2009)

I got same message on 8.0 "Waiting for sound system to respond". I upgrade ports but nothing...


----------



## gnoma (May 26, 2010)

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
```
I tryed this on HP Compaq 6710b with gnome,

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   21 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 1ae38    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc0e16000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e61000 ebc4     if_wpi.ko
 5    1 0xc0e70000 1bdc     wlan_xauth.ko
 6    1 0xc0e72000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 7    1 0xc5cdc000 22000    linux.ko
 8    1 0xc5f9c000 9000     i915.ko
 9    1 0xc5fa5000 13000    drm.ko
```

/var/log/messages  after I try to run the sound setting tool in gnome:

```
May 26 11:12:42  pulseaudio[1908]: main.c: High-priority scheduling enabled in configuration but not allowed by policy.
May 26 11:12:42  pulseaudio[1909]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
May 26 11:12:42  pulseaudio[1909]: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
May 26 11:12:42  pulseaudio[1908]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
```
I tryed 

```
#cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
#make install clean
```
but still this "waiting for sound system to respond X cancel".
I guess I am missing something sample but no idea what 
please help 
thank you.


----------



## elvis4526 (Jul 4, 2010)

Same problem please can somebody help ?
And I upgraded my ports and it did nothing.


----------



## gnoma (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody?? Do we have a solution??
If not, is this fixed in freebsd8 ???


----------



## Alexander237 (Jul 9, 2016)

I believe this can be solved by running command 

```
fstat /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio* | tail -n +2 | awk '{print $3}' | xargs sh -c 'sudo kill -9 $0 $*'
```


----------

